
Uber just emailed riders to tell them, “We have fallen short” - dsr12
http://www.businessinsider.in/Uber-just-emailed-riders-to-tell-them-We-have-fallen-short/articleshow/59186362.cms
======
SpikeDad
Bahahaha. "We have fallen short" maybe be one of the biggest lies in tech
we've seen in a long time.

If "falling short" means engaging in some of the most heinous and repellent
business activities and personally disgusting behaviors and attitudes then I
guess they "fell short".

They did that stuff because THAT'S WHAT KIND OF COMPANY THEY ARE AND THE KIND
OF PEOPLE THAT ARE not because they made some poor decisions.

------
CodeWriter23
> After a report of inexcusable workplace harassment surfaced earlier this
> year

A lie of omission to tell us how they've changed...Interesting choice.
Omitting the sexual nature of said harassment report is hardly contrite.

